# KELVIN FLETCHER aka Andy Sugden (Emmerdale)



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Cant say I watch Emmerdale, but was channel hoping last night and jesus christ this lad has been hitting the celltech and the gym hard - lad is a monster now!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought the same. didnt want to say it first though, emmerdale, worst programme ever made.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

There was a scene a couple of weeks ago where he had no top on and yes he's fvckin massive!! By the way I wasn't watching it, my mrs had it on and I was just coming in from taking the dog for a walk. So I immediately took the remote off her and put something really alpha on instead but I can't remember what it was now!! Honest!!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't be embarrassed you ent the first lol look at the similar threads at the bottom. All emmerdale and Andy Sugden sh1t :lol:


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah man the lads a beast. All soaps suck!!!!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

bowen86 said:


> I thought the same. didnt want to say it first though, emmerdale, worst programme ever made.


There's some decent gristle gripper in Emmerdale nowadays mate.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Jack3dUP said:


> Cant say I watch Emmerdale, but was channel hoping last night and jesus christ this lad has been hitting the celltech and the gym hard - lad is a monster now!


Nah fcuk he's been on the Tesco chicken and tuna. It can get you that big can't it??



Hampy71 said:


> There was a scene a couple of weeks ago where he had no top on and yes he's fvckin massive!! By the way I wasn't watching it, my mrs had it on and I was just coming in from taking the dog for a walk. So I immediately took the remote off her and put something really alpha on instead but I can't remember what it was now!! Honest!!


Fcuckin top man now hide that remote.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fish and a rice cake!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Hampy71 said:


> Fish and a rice cake!


FPMSL errmmm fish and rice cakes and errmmmm fish and rice cakes.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

from boy

to man










lmfao...

nar ona serious note he defo has packed some good mass on ....


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

here is a bit of friday fruityness for you emmerdale lovers

never mind picture wont uplaod ....i do wonder sometime wtf ...i havent got nothing better to do than read threads and post pics about butch beefy men..hmmmmmm....??


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

apple said:


> here is a bit of friday fruityness for you emmerdale lovers
> 
> never mind picture wont uplaod ....i do wonder sometime wtf ...i havent got nothing better to do than read threads and post pics about butch beefy men..hmmmmmm....??


this is exactly what i was about to say, have you got nothing better to do than look for semi naked pictures of men haha


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Any ideas on what this guy is on.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

He's on emerdale.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I noticed this years back & I said hello to him in space night club Leeds. Sure he works hard but on his money ya can have all the best food & supplements & more!!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

killah said:


> Any ideas on what this guy is on.


Woolpack Tri-Tren & 50mg Dianadingle ED


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hes a ffcuking tool, he tried to chuck me out of my own flat in leeds during a party for being drunk on top of the freezer with a hoover


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Really? what a man does with a hoover in the comfort of his own home is his own business! What. A. Tool! Hope you put him straight...ahem.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

barsnack said:


> hes a ffcuking tool, he tried to chuck me out of my own flat in leeds during a party for being drunk on top of the freezer with a hoover


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jalapa said:


> Really? what a man does with a hoover in the comfort of his own home is his own business! What. A. Tool! *Hope you put him straight*...ahem.


No cause he was bigger than me


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

He's been a unit for some years now, I believe he trains with the Leeds Rhino's, I couldn't believe it myself though, I remember he was a right skinny gimp then the next time I seen I was like wtf?! Still an ugly mofo though :lol:

That gay Christian guy from Eastenders is a big lad as well.


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

He looks really good.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Heres a vid of him in the gym doing them arms, big pumps.

http://yfrog.com/epqszz


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

He is a big fella, and lol i see one of these threads every quarter without fail


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i wish i looked as good as him!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

yeah deffo a big lad, i never get pumps like that.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> hes a ffcuking tool, he tried to chuck me out of my own flat in leeds during a party for being drunk on top of the freezer with a hoover


Only because he wanted to get on it for a stupid picture :lol:


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

hahahaha what a planker.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

killah said:


> Any ideas on what this guy is on.


Protein shakes


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the camera adds 20lbs (of muscle)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I dint like the bloke, he stiffed my mate on a Freelander the tw*t...


----------

